# 1 year old fell and bit her tongue badly--need help!



## veggielover (Apr 17, 2004)

My 1 yr. old fell down & bumped her chin tonight. That's when I noticed the blood....lots of it







Apparently, she bit her tongue when she fell. It's a really nasty wound. It took forever to get it to stop bleeding! She keeps putting her fingers and toys in her mouth which causes it to start bleeding again. I'm also worried about infection. When she tried to eat food tonight, it started bleeding again! Im still breastfeeding her, but it seems to hurt for her to suck--she'll be happily feeding one minute, then look at me and just cry








Any advice from Mamas who have been through this before?? Thanks bunches!


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

oh mama, i'm sooooo sorry! dd had a really rough summer of falls like this. she has low muscle tone & delayed protective reflexes (getting better all the time, bless our PT!) & fell ON HER FACE EVERY TIME she fell!







: it was awful. the tongue ones were the worst! if it doesn't look like it should have stitches, it should heal fast. mouth wounds heal very quickly. i'd keep her liquids up as much as possible- will she drink through a straw? that should bypass the wound (hopefully) & keep any foods very soft- applesauce, etc. for another day or 2.

i'm soooo sorry







it's so hard for both of you!!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

They usually leave tongue lacerations alone unless they are very large. Nephew took a handle bar to his mouth causing a stellate laceration and a huge flap. Lots of blood.
Try the straw. Avoid salty or crunchy food. Stick to the soft and bland and it will get better over the next few days. It's just a hard place to put pressure unlike those scraped knees.


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 27, 2001)

Honestly, if it's a nasty wound, I'd have it checked out by a doctor - and quickly, in case she needs stitches. Tongue and lip wounds need to heal the proper way or they can affect speech.

Sorry about your little one.


----------



## veggielover (Apr 17, 2004)

Thanks ladies







She is doing MUCH better tonight. Today was pretty rough, she wouldn't nurse at all, wouldn't take a cup or bottle. She did eat fork mashed bananas and would take liquids from a spoon. Really clingy all day, all she wanted was Mama--poor baby. But- about two hours ago she took breast milk from the bottle and a little juice. Then, she finally decided to nurse again a few minutes ago and seemed to be fine--no pain







She's asleep on the Boppy in my lap as I type this. Sleeping peacefully for the first time since the accident.
Her tongue looks okay. The clot finally held and seems like it will heal up just fine. From what I've researched (and heard) so far, saliva and breast milk both have anti-bacterial properties, so infection shouldn't be a problem. And the tongue heals super fast on it's own--stitches usually aren't necessary as long as the bleeding stops (which it did). Thanks to everyone who posted







I think she'll be okay!


----------



## Ravin (Mar 19, 2002)

Okay, it's not crunchy, but have you given her motrin? I mean, it should help with the pain and the swelling and thus make it easier to nurse and help her be less miserable.

My rule of thumb is, if it was ME, would I take motrin for it? If yes, why would I not let my baby have the pain relief? I tend to overlap approaches on things--use natural remedies as well as allopathic treatments.

Also, what about ice?


----------

